# File utility that will flatten folders?



## Replytoken (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a large, unorganized number of folders with many duplicate (and possibly triplicate) images on several drives and media that I am trying to organize for an eventual importation into LR. It would be most helpful in culling though the files if I had a file utility program that would flatten the folder structure so I could more easily see some of the duplicate (and triplicate) files and their basic attributes. Can anybody recommend a friendly utility program for the PC that can easily handle this task? Shareware would be even better since I do not believe that I will be getting reimbursed for any costs incurred for this project. I have Free Commander, but I cannot seem to figure out if it can flatten folders.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 24, 2009)

I use a Windows explorer replacement called *xplorer[sup]2[/sup]* from a company called zabkat. I principally use it for the dual pane interface, but it can flatten trees as you're asking. It's available in a Lite and a Pro version. The Lite is free, and the $3' Pro version has a 21 day free trial. I think the feature you want is available in the Lite, but not positive. This is an extremely capable program, with a pretty significant learning curve, but.....
http://www.zabkat.com/


----------



## clee01l (Aug 24, 2009)

I have another suggestion. Import them into LR and choose "Copy Folders to new Location and Add to Catalog". Lightroom will not copy any duplicates into the new folder structure. Then you can delete the 'old originals'.


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 24, 2009)

[quote author=clee'1l link=topic=7623.msg52168#msg52168 date=125114'831]
I have another suggestion. Import them into LR and choose "Copy Folders to new Location and Add to Catalog". Lightroom will not copy any duplicates into the new folder structure. Then you can delete the 'old originals'. 
[/quote]

Cletus,

This is not a feature that I have used in LR before because my personal catalogs are in order. Do you know of any posts or articles that describe how LR determines if a file is a "duplicate"?

--Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 24, 2009)

[quote author=Brad Snyder link=topic=7623.msg52166#msg52166 date=1251139574]
I use a Windows explorer replacement called *xplorer[sup]2[/sup]* from a company called zabkat. I principally use it for the dual pane interface, but it can flatten trees as you're asking. It's available in a Lite and a Pro version. The Lite is free, and the $3' Pro version has a 21 day free trial. I think the feature you want is available in the Lite, but not positive. This is an extremely capable program, with a pretty significant learning curve, but.....
http://www.zabkat.com/
[/quote]

Thanks for the recommendation, Brad. I somehow seem to remember looking at this program a number of years ago when I came across Free Commander. I ran a new search after my post, and seeing all of the recommendations triggered a number of memories about flaky programs that I also came across a number of years ago. I am assuming that since you are recommending it, xplorer2 is stable and well behaved, at least from your experiences.

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Aug 24, 2009)

[quote author=Replytoken link=topic=7623.msg52174#msg52174 date=1251147339]
[quote author=clee'1l link=topic=7623.msg52168#msg52168 date=125114'831]
I have another suggestion. Import them into LR and choose "Copy Folders to new Location and Add to Catalog". Lightroom will not copy any duplicates into the new folder structure. Then you can delete the 'old originals'. 
[/quote]Cletus,

This is not a feature that I have used in LR before because my personal catalogs are in order. Do you know of any posts or articles that describe how LR determines if a file is a "duplicate"?
--Ken
[/quote]If you already have a catalog with clean data in it, you may want to start the process with a new catalog that can be imported into the main catalog later. Create a top level folder. (I've called mine "Working") Import all your images into this folder and choose one of the Organise by date options. This will create unique subfolders for each date a photos was taken. LR will read the capture date off each image file. The OS prohibits two files residing in the same folder and having the same file name. Therefore you can not have an original IMG1234.jpg and a duplicate "IMG1234.jpg" shot on the same date.  LR will flag the second as a duplicate. IIRC, at the end or the import, LR will give you an option to handle the duplicates that it has found.

Once you have completed a unique set of imported images, you can re-organise them into other folder structures if you are not happy with the defaults. 

If you are not comfortable with this option, I suggest two windows freeware programs
NoClone http://noclone.net
And Duplicate File Finder 3.5 http://www.brooksyounce.com/


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 25, 2009)

I'll probably use both a file utility and LR to clear out the duplicates. I just need to figure out the best way to review multiple, (supposedly) identical folders.

--Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, I was able to spend a few (quiet) minutes with a newer version of Free Commander, and it will flatten my folder structure. So, since I am a bit familiar with the program, I will most likely start with it and see how far I get.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 25, 2009)

Oops, earlier, I typed a quick positive review of the xplorer2 software, plus a recommendation to take Cletus' method in mind as well, but looks like I forgot to actually post it. 

Good luck....


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 25, 2009)

You can also use the search facility in the standard Explorer to get a list of all the files in sub folders. These can the ne be copied / moved as required.


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 25, 2009)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=7623.msg52193#msg52193 date=1251173828]
You can also use the search facility in the standard Explorer to get a list of all the files in sub folders. These can the ne be copied / moved as required.
[/quote]

I do not know why I did not think of this. Great suggestion (although I will still plan on using Free Commander to do the "heavy lifting")!

--Ken


----------

